# My pro detail



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)




----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Don't have Facebook, do you have any pics you can post up mate??

Charlie


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Do have facebook, still can't see your car though Ian :roll:


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

I seen the pics from the detailers page and looks good


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok let me try and get them up.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Car looks great mate, but where are the new hoops?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks good Ian, particuarly like the night shot under the cover.

Remove your thumb & get those new rims on though :wink: [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I knew you lot only wanted to see them, they are on have been for a couple of weeks. This detail was done in Janurary.


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Who dunnit for yer?

Jay


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Marells, top bloke comes from Tonbridge area. He got to mine at 8.30 on a Sunday morning and left at 9 at night. Way beyond the call of duty but he wouldnt go until i and he was happy. I was happy at 6 to be honest but he was still using a cotton bub to clean my badge at 8.30pm.


----------

